# walking



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2007)

i recently wore a pedometer on a quiet day at work and it marked at 2.6miles (this is over 4 hours)

i dont know if theres a supposed amount but how much should you be walking a day

keeping in mind im 5"8/5"9 and 126 pounds.


----------

